# Oh, that wacky Trey and Matt...



## Cryozombie (Aug 28, 2004)

Hehe. 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/team_america/


----------



## TonyM. (Aug 29, 2004)

Hmmm. Perhaps Matt and Trey should remember that humor is taking the actual to extremes. When your already there, humor may not be possible.


----------



## Spud (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool, I will be ready for that in October. 

 Post election cannot come fast enough.


----------



## bluespacething (Oct 18, 2004)

So did anyone go see this over the weekend? I really wanted to but just didn't get the chance. They almost got an NC-17 rating and had to cut stuff in order to get the R rating. Who would thunk that you could get that high of a rating from puppets?


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 19, 2004)

Of course I saw it ... I think we have about 4 or 5 different threads on this movie. 

As you might expect, it was Vulgar. It was Funny. It was a bit too long. It was kind of a short movie. 

You will need a shower after seeing the movie. But, you'll laugh.


Mike


----------

